# Ganglion Cysts?



## DOOM (Oct 27, 2020)

My self diagnosis tells me this is ganglion cysts. No pain at all but a little tightness on the lump itself. 

Has anyone dealt with one of these before? One of the treatments calls for draining it.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Oct 27, 2020)

I would definitely go to a doc for that.


----------



## DOOM (Oct 27, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> I would definitely go to a doc for that.



Ha yeah probably right. I think I aggravated more through the pandemic. Well equipped open gyms are scarce here. I have pretty much only worked out with free weights through all this. Especially a lot of heavy dumbbell work! 

It would do my joints some good too have less impact alternatives like the hammer strength machines.


----------



## Jin (Oct 27, 2020)

I had something like that on my elbow for a season. I had to drain it 2-3 times myself. It’s not hard if you aren’t squeamish. I have a doctor in the family and I think I used a 16g and a 10cc barrel to drain. 

I see no harm in giving that a go.


----------



## DOOM (Oct 27, 2020)

Jin said:


> I had something like that on my elbow for a season. I had to drain it 2-3 times myself. It’s not hard if you aren’t squeamish. I have a doctor in the family and I think I used a 16g and a 10cc barrel to drain.
> 
> I see no harm in giving that a go.


i have drained my elbow before back when I skated a lot more. I also drained a hematoma in vent glute from a DHB run.

It’s in a tricky spot and things could get messy! It has a major vein running right over it and next to it. The tops of my hands have always been super vascular.

Lol this would be last resort. Maybe tape or some kind of wrist support for the time being! 
I have never been a glove guy.


----------



## Beserker (Oct 27, 2020)

No doubt this was caused by excessive masturbation... self draining has already gotten you in trouble, maybe try switching hands.


----------



## DOOM (Oct 27, 2020)

Beserker said:


> No doubt this was caused by excessive masturbation... self draining has already gotten you in trouble, maybe try switching hands.


 That’s hilarious l!! Yeah this Is actually result of moving heavy weight around. You should try it some time instead of being a poser that hangs around body building forums but barely even works out.


----------



## CJ (Oct 27, 2020)

Definitely parasite larvae. :32 (6):


----------



## Boogieman (Oct 27, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> Definitely parasite larvae. :32 (6):



Going to have nightmares, thanks CJ, DOOM go to the Doc and get that looked at.


----------



## CJ (Oct 27, 2020)

Boogieman said:


> Going to have nightmares, thanks CJ, DOOM go to the Doc and get that looked at.



It's going to start squirming soon. He'll see them moving up his arm, try to stop it by slapping on a tourniquet...it won't work, they just eat into the bone to get by.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Oct 27, 2020)

I've had them in my wrist. Went to a dr and he said they can go away on their own so we watched it for awhile. They've gone away both times I've had them.


----------



## DOOM (Oct 27, 2020)

DieYoungStrong said:


> I've had them in my wrist. Went to a dr and he said they can go away on their own so we watched it for awhile. They've gone away both times I've had them.


Thanks for your sharing your experience with this. Having them go away own there own sounds good to me. Apparently they used to call them bible bumps and would try to smash them down with bibles. Do you think wrist tape would be helpful?


----------



## Merlin (Oct 27, 2020)

It should go away on its own. just monitor and see if it gets larger in size if so then you may need to drain it.


----------



## snake (Oct 27, 2020)

DOOM said:


> ....Apparently they used to call them bible bumps and would try to smash them down with bibles. Do you think wrist tape would be helpful?



Yup. I had a small one, palm side of the wrist. Took a shot there and the SOB was gone. I don't recommend it.


----------



## Ortiz5678 (Nov 6, 2020)

DOOM said:


> My self diagnosis tells me this is ganglion cysts. No pain at all but a little tightness on the lump itself.
> 
> Has anyone dealt with one of these before? One of the treatments calls for draining it.
> 
> ...



100% ganglion cyst and 100% harmless. I have one on the same left hand. It’s caused by trauma or impact, always located at that joint. Yours is a little bigger than mine. Apparently they are a lot softer than they feel, I remember my doctor pressing down on mine trying to burst it. They feel Rock hard but they are not. Old lady tale about putting your hand out and someone else smashing a book down on the hand to pop it. Still get it looked at for peace of mind.


----------



## DOOM (Nov 6, 2020)

Ortiz5678 said:


> 100% ganglion cyst and 100% harmless. I have one on the same left hand. It’s caused by trauma or impact, always located at that joint. Yours is a little bigger than mine. Apparently they are a lot softer than they feel, I remember my doctor pressing down on mine trying to burst it. They feel Rock hard but they are not. Old lady tale about putting your hand out and someone else smashing a book down on the hand to pop it. Still get it looked at for peace of mind.


I appreciate your feedback. It’s actually already gotten better. It just kinda of freaked me out!  The constant use of free weight and body weight movements has been putting a lot of stress on my wrists. It’s been interesting working out old school without using any machines.


----------



## Mhenshaw (Nov 6, 2020)

Had a friend that got them. No insurance. Doc told him that he needed surgery if he wanted to make sure that they never came back... or he could use the "book method". I kid you not, my friend told me that the doctor said that historically, people would get rid of these by breaking the cyst up by taking a big medical book (think the size of a library dictionary) and slamming it down on the cyst.

What happened next... My friend had his wife perform the book method. It worked the second time... the first time... SHE MISSED!


----------



## El Gringo (Nov 6, 2020)

Get another tattoo on your hand. Problem solved


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Nov 6, 2020)

Mhenshaw said:


> Had a friend that got them. No insurance. Doc told him that he needed surgery if he wanted to make sure that they never came back... or he could use the "book method". I kid you not, my friend told me that the doctor said that historically, people would get rid of these by breaking the cyst up by taking a big medical book (think the size of a library dictionary) and slamming it down on the cyst.
> 
> What happened next... My friend had his wife perform the book method. It worked the second time... the first time... SHE MISSED!



They called them bible cysts and unless they cause pain Doom I wouldn't worry. I have one on my wrist for quite some years now.
Its not super noticable so I don't care and from what I've read, through draining them or wacking they can come back.

https://ibb.co/r4CgG6w


----------



## BrotherIron (Nov 7, 2020)

They call ganglion cysts down south, bible bumpers b/c people would hit it with their bibles to make them go away.  Obviously, that doesn't work but you could try.  Just be sure to shoot a video if you do.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 7, 2020)

It’s probably from beings left loving liberal . Trump supporters don’t get that


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Nov 7, 2020)

Bro Bundy said:


> It’s probably from beings left loving liberal . Trump supporters don’t get that



Lol I don't even. Dude you're a hoot!


----------



## nicocujo (Apr 14, 2021)

I have one on each wrist. They're not as big as yours. Been there for over 40 years from doing snatches and cleans. No pain at all. Doc wasn't worried about them ever.


----------



## Blusoul24 (Apr 14, 2021)

BrotherIron said:


> They call ganglion cysts down south, bible bumpers b/c people would hit it with their bibles to make them go away.  Obviously, that doesn't work but you could try.  Just be sure to shoot a video if you do.



The book didn't work for me on my "Bible Bump", but strangely, chewing on it did. I shit you not. I just kept working it with my teeth, because it was bothering me, and literally all of a sudden poof it was gone. It never came back, this was about 30 years ago


----------



## Mind2muscle (Apr 14, 2021)

If it’s causing you pain get it looked at by a medical professional.  If not leave it alone.  I have one on my left hand as well.  It’s been there for years.  No pain and no change in size so I just let it be.


----------

